# Dart Frogs at the Abbotsford Reptile show on May 3-4, 2014



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,
I have decided to try to get this dart frog hobby going in the lower mainland. With that I will be shipping in frogs from Ontario and Winnipeg for the show. I have provided you with a list below with prices. Hope to see you at the show!


So far here is a list of frogs, with prices and how many, that I will be bringing in: Prices include shipping and taxes.

-truncatus (6+) 75 each
-leucomelas (10) 85 each
-azureus (3) 85 each
-microspot auratus (6) 65 each
-bestileo mantella (2) 50 each
-crocea mantella (2) 70 each
-viridis manella (2) 70 each
-super blue auratus (2) 65 each
-black auratus (10) 70 each
-ranitomeya imitator varadero (2) 150 each
-ranitomeya fantastica caynarachi (2) 155 each
-benedicta pampa rosa (2) 200 each
-milk frogs (15) 65 each
-ranitomeya imitator chazuta (6+) 100 each
-2 month old powder blues (8) 90 each
-green and black auratus (3) 55 each

Supplies:
Leaf Litter - $5 bag 
temporary homes - $50 - 10 containers - for people who come to the show and do not have a terrarium set up at home. The dart frogs can live in the container for a few weeks while you get their final home ready. If anyone needs help to do this please PM me. 

Fruit flies and springtails will be available by Brock - my table mate.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have a source for isopods?
Varadero.  Have to find room for another tank.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

for anyone interested please text me at 604-376-8794..I just realized I dont come to this site every day. sorry.


----------

